# Black mirrodine?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw a C17MR at the outcast sale and picked it up. Black body with white bone graphics. I like the 17s and have done well with the more standard colors but don't know how much faith I can put into a black lure. Anyone tried one and can give any input? I know I had a dark brown homemade popper that was heck on blackfin and AJs but I don't know how well that transposes to trout and redfish.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

They don't work at all...I'll PM you my address and I'll take it off your hands - no sense in wasting valuable space in your tackle box with lures that don't work.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's the black C17MR. Ditto above, it sucks. If his trash is full I'll put it in mine.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I would think it would work well in cloudy water or in low light situations where the fish sees the silhouette of the bait while under it.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dark lures have always paid off for me at night.
It's easily silhouetted against the sky from under water.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Dark lures have always paid off for me at night.
> It's easily silhouetted against the sky from under water.



Makes sense. Just gotta think like a fish I guess. I can't wait I try it out. I guess flashy lure colors catch fisherman haha


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad day at the office


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Never thought try a dark colored lure


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I picked one up also... the one that I'm stoked about trying is a gold reflective MR17... think it'll tear up some Reds.

At 3.75 a pop... that's almost 3 for the price of one - Love the Outcast sales... So much bang for the buck


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Magic Mike said:


> I picked one up also... the one that I'm stoked about trying is a gold reflective MR17... think it'll tear up some Reds.
> 
> At 3.75 a pop... that's almost 3 for the price of one - Love the Outcast sales... So much bang for the buck




Yep I've had good luck with the c17mr red... Gold with the black spot, I guess it's supposed to look like a baby redfish. Those gold broken glass ones they had at outcast look great though! I think it's a discontinued color, but I bet it works. I'm ready to get home from work and go fishing that's for sure


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Just remember darker conditions = darker lures and your good to go.

A little fishing math for ya!


----------



## Defhbra (Aug 18, 2014)

If his trash is full I'll put it in mine.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Got one at outcast also. I'll try it out tonight and report back the effectiveness.


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've fished with black super spook jrs before in pitch black nights and have caught specks. explain that to me.


----------



## Dafhnny (Aug 25, 2014)

If his trash is full I'll put it in mine.


----------

